# Exo terra reptibreeze XL cage for sale!



## Lukepearson (Aug 31, 2011)

Used reptibreeze XL cage, purchased second hand from an extremely good and reliable pet store, only used briefly for a chameleon.
Obviously the cage is in a used condition, it has been cleaned out and it's in brilliant condition with many years of use left. The only negative to this cage is the 2 small holes where a super rain misting system tube has been used (as pictured) and a very small hole on the bottom right panel ,approx 2/3mm all very easily repaired, which I would be happy to do for you.
Otherwise a very nice cage, fully functioning and can sell with great confidence.

Bought for £150
Want about £80
-will accept offers.



pick up only - midlands.

Email me for more pics, details. 
[email protected]


----------

